# GMC 2500 crew cab long bed on Catawba Erie



## BigFathead (Jan 29, 2009)

We helped this guy once! He was stuck again and when we left. WHY would anyone take a truck that size on that lake? ANSWER: M*R*N


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Apparently he rode the short bus to school. Thats gonna be expensive if he didn't get it out. Anyone have an update on this?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It will make some nice structure for the fish if he doesn't get it off the ice.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Think that's the same one we saw yesterday, too damn cold to take a pic at that time plus we were on a ride, saw several big trucks drive onto the lake from the catawba ramp to drop off equipment and people. Be pretty pricy if it goes down, pollution and all that...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a couple of Fords, maybe I should run up there with one and drag his slow learning arss off the ice.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

DaleM said:


> It will make some nice structure for the fish if he doesn't get it off the ice.


No Doubt
If it's still out there when we go out-I'm gps'n it!!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

The Best or worse part was is that I talked to the Guy who owns the truck at the ramp on Friday ! He really didn't seem that Upset ?? Maybe he was just so embarassed to even seem like he cared ?? I suppose we all make one or two Dumb mistakes in our lives ? We went right passed the truck on own way in Friday and really couldn't believe any one would drive a truck out that far ! I also heard someone else drove a jeep or something out by the Miller dock ? No Problems though. Maybe he was a brother of the truck owner !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder if he got stuck a few more times in the slush pits to the west of there. I wouldnt drive a quad in that direction let alone a truck. I guess some people dont know the lake that well and think that the ice is the same all over the area and that current doesn't happen after the lake freezes and makes thin spots.


----------



## BigFathead (Jan 29, 2009)

This was on Saturday when we helped him, I don't think he was out there friday. But who knows!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

BigFathead said:


> This was on Saturday when we helped him, I don't think he was out there friday. But who knows!


No that truck was stuck out there on Friday !! He left it on the ice all night !!


----------



## BigFathead (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats crazy!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Auto Insurance will NOT cover any expenses whatsover for any type of tow or recovery on such a situation. Plus if he loses it to the lake, the Ohio EPA and Salvage Operators will be on him also. 

It's gonna cost him a bundle.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

They drive vehicles across the ice all the time. Its actually pretty common if you live on the islands. They've been driving from put in bay to the mainland for a while now.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

xtrema said:


> They drive vehicles across the ice all the time. Its actually pretty common if you live on the islands. They've been driving from put in bay to the mainland for a while now.


Your right extrema ! And if and when they get stuck they have the know how on how to get them out. I really don't think those little pieces of wood in those pics will do anything ? You need some big long Planks to get it out !


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Auto Insurance will NOT cover any expenses whatsover for any type of tow or recovery on such a situation. Plus if he loses it to the lake, the Ohio EPA and Salvage Operators will be on him also.
> 
> It's gonna cost him a bundle.



Where did that info come from? I was told by an agent that you may have to fight them to cover it but he assured me it would be covered, and I would be dropped for such a claim but def covered.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Auto Insurance will NOT cover any expenses whatsover for any type of tow or recovery on such a situation. Plus if he loses it to the lake, the Ohio EPA and Salvage Operators will be on him also.
> 
> It's gonna cost him a bundle.


Depends on you policy. My vehicles ARE covered for loss when and if I drive on the ice.

I don't know about a tow, but I don't think I would be calling for a tow anyway.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

not like thats a sanford and son truck!!! some people have more dollars than sense I guess! I bet there was some pucker factor going on when she splashed down


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i remember they used to drive convertible volkswagons on the ice to kelly's all the time. the convertible top was for a quick exit just in case.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

xtrema said:


> They drive vehicles across the ice all the time. Its actually pretty common if you live on the islands. They've been driving from put in bay to the mainland for a while now.


A buddy has a place on PIB but had never icefished. A few years ago he and I took our sons out. I was leading the way walking with the spud. My buddy kept asking if the ice was safe. We got set up and an hour later a guy drove by in his truck Guess we were o.k. walking out.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

What's the update on the truck situation.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

my bud has vid of the guy drivin off the ice sat afternoon while we were walkin back in from fishin.unless the idiot went back out sunday its gone


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

If you are going to drive out on the ice why don't you just buy a200 dollar car?That way if you lost it to the lake than o well it would be alot cheaper than 15grand.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

From the picture, I think if he would of went and bought some chains for the rear wheels, he would of backed right out of there no problem. I've taken trucks out before, but we always carried planks, chains and a come-along. This was before cell phones, so we used a cb to keep in touch if anything happened. That truck won't go through the ice any time soon. It just needs to get unstuck.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

B Thomas said:


> not like thats a sanford and son truck!!!



It's worse. It's a GMC.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ted Dressel said:


> If you are going to drive out on the ice why don't you just buy a200 dollar car?That way if you lost it to the lake than o well it would be alot cheaper than 15grand.


When I live in Iowa, the guys who fished Okoboji and Spirit Lakes, used to buy junkers and cut holes in the floorboards as a portable ice fishing shack. Some cut off the roofs or made t-tops for emergency exits...


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> It's worse. It's a GMC.


And what exactly do you drive??


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A gmc.........................


----------

